# cleaning headlight lenses



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Does anyone know of a way i can safely take the lense off of the stock headlights on a b14 to clean them?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Just to add to this, what is the best cleaning product to keep the crystal clear lenses shinney, and clear.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

plastic polish.....


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Just to add to this, what is the best cleaning product to keep the crystal clear lenses shinney, and clear. *


 Blue Magic plastic & plexiglass cleaner, you can pick it up at any autozone or pepboys for about 4 bucks. Then follow that up with a good plastic polish from mothers, eagle one or meguiars...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

My neighbor just took some wax and then buffered my lights with a buffering machine, it cleaned them right up, didnt even open them.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *My neighbor just took some wax and then buffered my lights with a buffering machine, it cleaned them right up, didnt even open them. *


Thats what i do now, but after a few weeks they start to not look so clear anymore. So i was wondering if there was a better way. Im goona have to go get some of that Blue magic stuff.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

blue magic only last so long.. mine turning yellowish again.. with blue magic u gotta do it at least once or twice a month


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

What Nostrodomas doesnt know is its really me coming over to his place at night and peeing on his hood.

DAMN THOSE BLACK SENTRAS!


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

if u want to open them up and clean them, then u have to "bake them".................
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28291


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *What Nostrodomas doesnt know is its really me coming over to his place at night and peeing on his hood.
> 
> DAMN THOSE BLACK SENTRAS! *


Damn and all this time i was beating my dog, couse i thaught he was doing it. Im gonna kill you. Do we hear a lil bit of jealousy in his tone or what..........lol


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Don't laugh, but I heard toothpaste will do the job. Maybe it's an old timer remedy, but I heard it from a friend when I had my stock lights, and one was all faded. I never tried it cause I got projectors shortly after I bought the car.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *blue magic only last so long.. mine turning yellowish again.. with blue magic u gotta do it at least once or twice a month *


 Yup it's just like waxing your car you gotta clean and polish those plastic headlights at least once a month. The Blue Magc works really good, you just have to use it often to keep your headlights looking crystal clear...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol*

i heard/did the same thing... i used toothpaste and it worked really good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Don't laugh, but I heard toothpaste will do the job. Maybe it's an old timer remedy, but I heard it from a friend when I had my stock lights, and one was all faded. I never tried it cause I got projectors shortly after I bought the car. *


that remedy is good for CDs....but I'm sure it will make your headlights plaque free 

About the blue magic, I used to use it but it kept on wearing off. I would apply it to my headlights and rub hard until it looked like glass, then I would take a 2 hour drive to Orlando and when I got there, they would be yellow again.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

exactly how do you fix the scratches in cd's with toothpaste? I never heard of that. and i'm talking about the pre 98 head lights that aren't really clear to begin with since i have a 95 gxe.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, iono. I was playing my friends GTA3 on my PS2 when it froze (he keeps his discs in bad shape). He told me to use toothpaste and it worked, LOL. but th only stuff I can think of is blue magic which lasts about 3 driving hours on my car.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

exactly how do you put toothpaste on a disk? like you brush your teeth or what?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, put a dab of toothpaste on your finger, rub it into the disc and wipe it with a soft rag.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I use this:








on my Tsuru headlights. Easy to use.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So do i, works great after using the blue magic plastic cleaner. Makes my lights look shiny and like new...


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i tried wax tonight and it seemed to get a lot of the shit of the lights.... they aren't perfect, but look much better. im just worried about any sort of discolorization that might occur in the near future from using the wax. 

clear headlights make such a huge difference when it come to a cars appearence IMO. i hope this is the remedy ive been looking for


----------

